# Solved: find Vendor from Mac address



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

There are new mac address and the old sites doesn't include these mac in thier list.

I use http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/ but there are new mac address. I saw some mac address that start with 70:F3:95 or 9C:4A:7B, I couldn't get the vendor from the mac address. Even though these are from Alfa and realtek.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The IEEE is the registration authority for assigning all MAC prefixes. As of this morning, neither 70:F3:95 or 9C:4A:7B prefix is listed.

The list shows only one prefix of 00-E0-4C (hex) for REALTEK SEMICONDUCTOR CORP.

There are several different company names starting with "Alfa" on the IEEE list.

Some NICs allow the user to change the MAC address from the factory default to anything of their choosing. Is it possible this is what happened in your case?

EDIT: Found out the list search is picky about using hyphens instead of colons:


```
9C-4A-7B   (hex)		Nokia Corporation
9C4A7B     (base 16)		Nokia Corporation
				Elektroniikkatie 10
				Oulu Ou 90590
				FINLAND

70-F3-95   (hex)		USI
70F395     (base 16)		USI
				135, LANE 351, TAIPING RD.
				SEC.1, TSAO TUEN
				NAN-TOU 542
				TAIWAN, REPUBLIC OF CHINA
```


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

new Alfa USB adapter start with a mac 70:F3:95. I don't know if Alfa company get new MAC range that is not listed


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The IEEE is THE registration authority for all MAC address assignments worldwide. The IEEE has a web page that allows you to enter a 3 byte MAC prefix without an spaces or with hyphens between the hex pairs, and it will tell the organization that it has been assigned to. You can not use colons between the number pairs

Entering either 70-F3-95 or 70F395 for the search, shows the prefix was assigned to Universal Global Scientific Industrial Co., Ltd. in Taiwan. Perhaps Universal Global Scientific Industrial Co., Ltd. is manufacturing private label USB WiFi adapters for Alfa.

Any other web sites that allow you to match up MAC prefixes to companies would be using the official IEEE list. If they do not show anything for 70-F3-95 then maybe they have not updated their information from the IEEE.


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

cwwozniak said:


> The IEEE is THE registration authority for all MAC address assignments worldwide. The IEEE has a web page that allows you to enter a 3 byte MAC prefix without an spaces or with hyphens between the hex pairs, and it will tell the organization that it has been assigned to. You can not use colons between the number pairs
> 
> Entering either 70-F3-95 or 70F395 for the search, shows the prefix was assigned to Universal Global Scientific Industrial Co., Ltd. in Taiwan. Perhaps Universal Global Scientific Industrial Co., Ltd. is manufacturing private label USB WiFi adapters for Alfa.
> 
> Any other web sites that allow you to match up MAC prefixes to companies would be using the official IEEE list. If they do not show anything for 70-F3-95 then maybe they have not updated their information from the IEEE.


thank you. Some sites show that No matches for this mac address. http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.

You can mark this topic as "solved" using the button above the top post.


----------

